# Dinner on SB Crescent boarding in CVS?



## Christa (Jun 1, 2015)

Does anyone know if dinner is available for sleeper car passengers on the southbound Crescent, boarding in Charlottesville, VA? Boarding time is at 8:52pm, and I am finding mixed information as to whether or not dinner is available at that point.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 1, 2015)

If you are in Sleeper and the train is running on time, your SCA should have made you a Rez or send you right to the Diner to eat on the Last Call Setting!

If in Coach, go right to the Diner and ask the LSA!


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 1, 2015)

Train 19 ran 24 minutes late at CVS yesterday, 27 minutes the day before, 23 minutes the day before that, etc. Personally I'd have a backup plan.


----------



## Christa (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I have read posts that others have been seated for dinner on the SB Crescent out of CVS. But when I called Amtrak, they said that dinner service on the SB Crescent stops at 5:30pm, which seems very odd. Has anyone else had experience with dining car hours on the Crescent?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2015)

That is very incorrect. Dinner service *STARTS* at 5:30 pm! If the Crescent is not too late arriving into CVS, last call is in CVS. As soon as you put your things at your seat or in your room, head to the Dining ar!


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2015)

Christa said:


> But when I called Amtrak, they said that dinner service on the SB Crescent stops at 5:30pm, which seems very odd. Has anyone else had experience with dining car hours on the Crescent?


That's not completely accurate. It stops around then when the train arrives in WAS (they lose power for the locomotive change). It starts up again after the train leaves WAS.


----------



## twa904 (Jun 1, 2015)

I management were smart, the diner would be open as long as the train is enroute. Since the train makes stops during the night, what is someone supposed to do if they want a meal at midnight or 2 AM.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 1, 2015)

Since you're not going to be able to work the current diner staff 24 hours a day, so the only way to do that is provide for a second crew so they can rotate (port and starboard is bloody miserable, but you can do it for a day or two).

Assume you can sell as much food during non-meal hours as you can during meal hours (that's a horrible assumption, you won't sell anything near that much) and congrats - you've just doubled the dining car losses (in reality you'll more than double them since you're not going to sell as much food during off hours).

Sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 1, 2015)

twa904 said:


> I management were smart, the diner would be open as long as the train is enroute. Since the train makes stops during the night, *what is someone supposed to do if they want a meal at midnight or 2 AM.*


Eat before they get on the train and/or bring a meal onto the train.


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 2, 2015)

My friend and I ate supper at the bar and grill beside the CVS station before we boarded the sb Crescent. I don't recall for certain whether the sleeping car attendant asked us about dinner when we boarded, but I think she did not. It might be safer to eat something before boarding if you're hungry. (Sort of a non-answer; sorry.) Enjoy your trip!


----------

